

Does This Prove The iPhone's Excellence? - sitver
http://www.appstorechronicle.com/2013/09/prove-iphone-5s-great-phone.html

======
a3voices
>Reminder: The iPhone 5S isn’t right for everyone. We’re not saying that.
We’re saying it’s a great phone, which is true.

How could one of the greatest marvels of consumer technology of all time not
be right for someone? You'd need to have impossible standards.

